# Looking for Hunting Club to Join in East Central GA



## Sloan (Apr 7, 2010)

Four of us are looking for a strict QDM hunting club to join preferably in Morgan, Jasper, Greene, Putnam, or Hancock county.  Must have high land to hunter ratio (75 or more acres per hunter).  Campsite is a must.  We will pay over $1000 per member for the right place. 

Please PM or call Sloan at 678-689-7891.


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 1, 2010)

I have a club in warren county no open fields to dove hunt but plenty of deer and turkey if you are still interested we are looking for four or five good and ethical people if so give me a call at 770-315-6895


----------



## Lost Creek (May 3, 2010)

Check out our Club Dickson Plantation http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=450288 Thanks Big Mike


----------



## Sloan (May 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## raymrt (Jun 13, 2010)

We're looking for two members. Established club located between Washington and Crawfordville. East through Athens and Lexington or out I-20 to exit 48. We have three properties; 100, 167, and 198 acres, all close together, food plots on all three as well. Nice 10 point harvested 2008/09 season. VERY FAMILY ORIENTED with women and kids in camp often. 15 members max but seldom more that 7 or 8 in camp at one time. Sometimes only 1 or 2 due to having to make a living. We have a well with water and electricity to your camper or campsite. Deer, turkey, hogs, coyote, and varmits. Not many rules but the ones we have are enforced. $535.00...call Ray for more information 6787943331


----------

